
Falsehoods programmers believe about addresses - pella
https://www.mjt.me.uk/posts/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-addresses/
======
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8907301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8907301)

------
s4chin
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5791489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5791489)

